# [ROM] T-989 "Revenge Of Macnut" by eugene373



## synergeticink (Jan 25, 2012)

Just wanted to pass the word to you guys on this forum. eugene373 made a sick rom this weekend. Best rom so far for this device, you have to check it out on XDA. And always donate to the cause.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1483004


----------



## mordenk (Dec 24, 2011)

This rom is sick!!!! It is my new daily driver...so smooth...

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## Siresh (Aug 18, 2011)

Yeah I wish he would post it here too.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## mordenk (Dec 24, 2011)

Roms been updated at xda...new boot screen and the LG launcher is alot smoother....

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------

